# Inquiries on how to a get work pass without singapore Company's Sponsorship



## emmanga2020 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sir/Madam

Good day,

I am living in Cameroon my home Country, I have also lived in South Africa and India where I have studied and work. I am an I T Professional and like to live and work in Singapore.
I keep receiving many job alerts from Companies in Singapore via my email but when I apply for this position they never get back to me, I need a work pass to come to Singapore but now that I don't have any sponsored Company and have to first come to Singapore before I get a Job, what is the procedure of getting this work pass without a sponsored Company.

Can some one help
Thanks


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

the only option for you is PEP..."personal employment pass"....
read up under Ministry of Manpower Singapore

unless you have loads of money and can establish your own company...and then it is entirely different. 

Otherwise you need a company first who will sponser your work pass, called Employment Pass.

the website I have given you has all information ! 

Good luck !


----------

